
Democrats want FCC to reject Trump campaign threat to broadcasters - CameronNemo
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-campaign-ad/democrats-want-fcc-to-reject-trump-campaign-threat-to-broadcasters-idUSKBN21K2IG
======
battery_cowboy
> Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
> evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or
> disasters, or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's
> probably off-topic.

Why is this rule not enforced more, there is zero intellectual interest to be
found on this topic, it's clearly a story about political asshattery. Just
because the keyword "FCC" is in there doesn't make it relevant.

~~~
CameronNemo
Sorry about that. Should have read the guidelines. Did not see them down
there. I would suggest that the submission page include a link to the
guidelines, or simply contain the verbatim "What to submit" section.

~~~
jlgaddis
You've been on HN for (at least) six years and never noticed the guidelines?

~~~
CameronNemo
Knew they existed somewhere, did not know bother to read them. Careless? Yeah,
probably. But it has rarely bitten me. Usually I'm good at reading the room.

